# Switching brake pads



## powellt28 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have an 04 r32 with roughly 72,000 miles. I purchased the car with 30,000 miles and put mintex red box pads on the front. All was well up until about 10,000 miles ago when I began to hear some noises. Now it is driving me crazy! 

The noise I am experiencing is a loud chirp when I begin moving. The noise goes away when I reach higher speeds or when I apply the brakes. I have applied anti squeal to the pads and it did nothing to stop the chirping. At this point I want to change the pads in the hopes that it will solve this problem.

My question is: if I switch from my red box pads to a ceramic hawk pad will I experience any problems. Will it cause any problems switching compounds, and will switching the pads and not the rotors be an issue? Any help would be great!


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

If your brakes are shuddering get the rotors turned or replaced, if not i'd take some 120 grit sand paper to them and put a cross hatch pattern back on them.


----------



## powellt28 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ny local shop told me that r32 rotors cannot be turned. I've heard that sanding the pads can takenthe "glaze" off of them.


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

If the brakes aren't being applied the pads should not contact the rotors. First check the sliding pins or caliper pistons. They may be binding. 



powellt28 said:


> I have an 04 r32 with roughly 72,000 miles. I purchased the car with 30,000 miles and put mintex red box pads on the front. All was well up until about 10,000 miles ago when I began to hear some noises. Now it is driving me crazy!
> 
> The noise I am experiencing is a loud chirp when I begin moving. The noise goes away when I reach higher speeds or when I apply the brakes. I have applied anti squeal to the pads and it did nothing to stop the chirping. At this point I want to change the pads in the hopes that it will solve this problem.
> 
> My question is: if I switch from my red box pads to a ceramic hawk pad will I experience any problems. Will it cause any problems switching compounds, and will switching the pads and not the rotors be an issue? Any help would be great!


----------



## powellt28 (Apr 3, 2003)

I had the dealer check out my car, and even told them to check the calipers after reading stories from people with similar problems. They told me everything looked fine, but there was a small groove on the inside of the passenger rotor. I'm guessing this is what is causing my problems.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

powellt28 said:


> Ny local shop told me that r32 rotors cannot be turned. I've heard that sanding the pads can takenthe "glaze" off of them.


 Rotors are Rotors, they can be turned unless they have extensive damage. 

the glazing occurs on the pads. New pads and Turned rotors = New surface, no more of the issues.


----------

